# Good bottle cages



## serious1 (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm looking for a set of bottle cages for my XC bike. I use camelbak Podium bottles. I've tried the cheap alloy ones and they don't tend to feel very secure. I also have a specialized rib cage but it broke and was very hard to get bottles out of. I'm currently using a Specialized Zee cage but I don't like it either. So far I'm leaning towards chinese carbon cages or King cage stainless Iris cages. I'm worried the chinese cages won't hold a bottle really well for xc and I wish the king cage was lighter. Any other options that I should look at for under $20 a cage?

2pcs Carbon Fiber MTB Road Bike Water Bottle Cages Bicycle Cycling Bottle Holder | eBay

https://fairwheelbikes.com/king-stainless-steel-iris-bottle-cage-p-6208.html


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

I just use old-skool cheap king aluminum ones and reach down and bend them tight if they get loose

reason ? you can reach down a down bend these, bottle comes out when you want, no fighting with grabbing the bottle and bottle doesn't come out due to trail chunder at race speed

none of the ones you posted have the ability to trail-adjust...if it is loose it is loose forever


----------



## fat_tires_are_fun (May 24, 2013)

I tend to use whatever the lbs has in the sale bin for about $4. Not sure there is such a thing as a "good" bottle cage , other than it holding your water bottle. I have one or two expensive/fancy ones that came on bikes I purchased used, but no better than others.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

cateye bottle cage. Cheap, durable, and as light as they come. The bc100 is a bit more secure than the bc300

Amazon.com: cateye bottle cage


----------



## Tha Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2012)

Forte corsa


----------



## mabrodis (Oct 19, 2005)

One of my used bikes came with a very snug alloy one which has been fantastic...just looked at it and it's a Planet Bike..so I'm sure a generic one branded for them or something but it holds bottles nicely tight and hasn't loosened in a year of yanking bottles out of it.


----------



## stew325 (Jan 3, 2011)

I changed to a blackburn camber carbon cage after dropping bottles a few times in races trying to put the bottle back in. The price was stupid for a bottle cage, but after using it for over a year, I can say it was worth it. Really easy to put the bottle back in it during a race, and it holds securely. Light bicycles from china has one that looks very similar I noticed. Might be worth a try.


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm also using Specialized Zee cages with Podium bottles, and also the Podium Big Chill. Although it feels as if the cage does not hold the bottle firmly, I've never had a bottle pop out on the trail, not even during crashes. Are you losing bottles, or do you just not feel comfortable they are secure enough?

Gravitational nudges constantly pull bottles into the cages while riding, unless you have a horizontal mount. Mount to the bottom of the down tube can also cause issues as the forces are outward from the cage.

As long as your cage dampens bottle movement, it should not come out if you seat it fully.


----------



## jrastories (Aug 2, 2008)

agree to the alu cages, I've used plastic and carbon cages before and I find that they just break off in a bad crash at race pace. I've been using the same alu cage for 3 years now never dropped a bottle.


----------



## RiceBrnr (Oct 13, 2014)

If you don't like the side-feed specialized ones there is no good ones. Get a camel back.


----------



## NytrostarSS (Mar 6, 2006)

theMeat said:


> cateye bottle cage. Cheap, durable, and as light as they come. The bc100 is a bit more secure than the bc300
> 
> Amazon.com: cateye bottle cage


This.

Awesome cage. I went for this one attest reading your post, couldn't be happier with the weight, sturdiness, and price. It's a winner!


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

NytrostarSS said:


> This.
> 
> Awesome cage. I went for this one attest reading your post, couldn't be happier with the weight, sturdiness, and price. It's a winner!


yup. awesome to get something that simply works, is more bounce back-able than carbon, just as light, and at a 1/4 the price i mean really. In today's bling bling bike market damn nice..


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Is there a good option of one mounted to a seat post?

I have an aluminum one, but it just bends and ejects the bottles mid ride. I like the cost of the Cateye, but the last plastic one I tried back there lasted less than 100 yards on the trail before exploding.


----------



## Crosstown Stew (Aug 16, 2008)

go steel or ti. If you don't want to pay for chris king then blackburn makes good ones as well.

Chicane Bottle Cage - Blackburn Design

I've never lost a bottle and never broke one. For $14 they are tough to beat


----------



## azjonboy (Dec 21, 2006)

King Ti


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

alphajaguars said:


> Is there a good option of one mounted to a seat post?
> 
> I have an aluminum one, but it just bends and ejects the bottles mid ride. I like the cost of the Cateye, but the last plastic one I tried back there lasted less than 100 yards on the trail before exploding.


I've had good luck with Profile Design seatpost mounted dual cages. They make them so they either attach on the seat post or the seat rails. They hold the bottles in good.

City Grounds | Profile Aqua Rack Black Holder for Seatpost


----------

